# Car audio



## JesiandAbe (Feb 14, 2006)

This might be out of everyone's league here, but I figured someone might be able to help me out. Has anyone ever heard a pryamid amp before? I am thinking about buying one but I hate to spend alot of money and it not have much power. Thanks alot.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It appears you'll do exactly the opposite if you decide to buy one: gets lots of power for (way too) little cash. They seem to get pretty poor reviews. See HERE

I'd make sure they have a solid return policy - get it in writing - and read it!!! before I'd buy one.

Remember: up to the point of deminishing return, you normally do "get what you pay for".


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Pyramid = junk.


----------



## bobkob234 (Jun 13, 2006)

These are very easy to break. I have had friends to blow their amps in the matter of hours after installing in car. I would suggest you be cautious if you get one. If only you are riding in the car, it should be safe. But if you are someone who has people coming in and out of your car, I wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## sickf150 (Jul 18, 2006)

*amps*

does anyone in here know if a sony xm-d600gtx mono block will push two kicker s12ls subs


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

If I was going to upgrade my audio, I'd go with Bowers and Wilkins or Diamond Audio speakers and a ported 10" sub or two  Bowers and Wilkins are really nice


----------



## MnM (Jul 21, 2006)

I just upgraded my sub and amp and it slams hard. I had to turn the base down low because it was loud.

I had a kenwood 400W with 2 RF 10's in a bandpass box
Now I have a MTX 300W amp powering one MTX twelve

I thought it wouldn't be enough power but it hits well and its not obnoxious outside te car.


MTX ratings are usually a little higher than what they put on their specs. Also they are the first company to meet some sort of new standard for 2006.


----------

